

The journey of a London startup, what I learned when my company failed - buro9
https://medium.com/@buro9/the-journey-of-a-london-startup-what-i-learned-when-my-company-failed-c67acd74b862

======
grey-area
Thanks for the honest and detailed writeup of the life, birth and death of
your startup. Shame it sank without notice here as I think it'd be interesting
for the HN crowd - perhaps try submitting again at some point? Microcosm seems
like a great idea which could have worked, so it's sad to see it die so early,
and it's a sobering story for others (a company I'm involved in in London is
looking at funding just now as it happens).

Any tips for startups looking for funding on seedrs (sounds like that worked
out for you at least)?

